# Great product, excellent company.



## richgreer

The Wolverine is the standard for jigs to sharpen turning cutting tools. I've had mine for a couple of years and I don't know how I got along without it.

There are imitators available and maybe they are good - but why take the chance? You know that Wolverine has been the leader in this product for years.


----------



## dbhost

I have heard good things about the PSI, but yearh, the Wolverine is impressive. If you don't have one, take a look at one… I am glad I got the accessories used though. The whole setup gets kind of spendy…


----------



## BassBully

I wanted to purchase a PSI but I needed my sharpening jig quick and my local WoodSmith store sells them. It is a nice jig and very solid. The only thing I can complain about is the cost. That said, I still wish I could at least try the PSI to see it's quality. Now that I have the jig though, I'd also like to get OneWay's grinding wheel balancer. If I could only get that at a cheap cost I'd get it now.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## dbhost

Bassbully. Why do you want the balancer? The reason I ask is my grinder started shaking VIOLENTLY when I installed Norton white oxide wheels… I swapped the bushings for some steel machine bushings from McMaster Carr and trued the wheel up with a Geiger's Dressing and Truing Solution tool… Runs smooth as butter now… No need for the balancer. And the balancer wouldn't have fixed my problem.


----------



## Big_Bob

I agree that Oneway is a great company with some great products like there Vari Grind jig and the Wolverine system. However, I have always found that sharpening a skew free hand is just about as easy as anything else. That may be just be me and of course I sure not everyone feels that way. Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## SPHinTampa

I agree with this review … I saw this set up on Mike Darlow's sharpening DVD so I purchased it. Easy to set up, easy to use and I get better results than I ever did freehand.


----------



## BassBully

dbhost,

Thanks for the tip. I'm using the Norton wheels as well and they come with the plastic bushings. I'll try to get some steel bushings instead.


----------



## dbhost

Yeah, lose those plastic bushings. They caused me some serious problems…

Don Geiger sent along the part numbers on a thread I had going elsewhere. He gave me the following part #s…

8491A562 5/8" i.d. X 1" o.d. X 1" long (Fits my Ryobi fine, should fit most common grinders like Jet, Delta, Rockwell etc…)

8491A564 3/4" i.d. X 1" o.d. X 1" long (these fit the large Baldor grinders)

If neither of these fit your needs go the site.

The fit was snug on the arbor. I used a tiny dab of anti sieze compound (the silver stuff) on the shaft to keep the bushing from sticking to it permanently. I live in a very humid environment and I wanted to prevent the pieces from rusting together…


----------



## Maggiepic

I also purchased the Wolverine jig with the Skew jig, Vari-Grind, and also the diamond wheel dresser. I wish I had know about the Vari-Grind II, it looks a little easier to use to get the angles right on. The diamond wheel dresser is the best part of the whole system. I have never been able to dress my wheels as smooth and square as this does. It only takes off a very small amount as you adjust it in, so you are only removing a little at a time until the wheel is perfect. The extended wheel life will be a major plus. I have a Norton 80 blue and a Norton 150 white. I'll have to take your advice on the wheel bushings and swap them out. I still have the plastic ones in it.


----------



## michstairguy

The best sharpening system for the best price out there. If you really want to see it perform to its max potential get the wheel balancing kit Oneway sells. It will take any vibration you have in your grinder and get rid of it


----------



## dbhost

michstairguy. I used the Geiger's solution tool to dress / true my wheel. Would there be any advantage to the OneWay balancer? The thing is as smooth as any grinder I have ever been around, but smoother is always better…


----------



## dbhost

Just a little update here. The replacement knob came in. I was expecting to get a thumb screw sort of setup, but it appears that isn't what they used. It literally was a cap that went on to the end of the existing one. It seems they have a plastic cap that is pressed on to a simple Allen head bolt. That plastic cap becomes the thumb wheel as it were. it was a bit of a challenge to get the original one off, but it went, to press it on was just a quick trip to the vise. Once it all went together, it was as good as new.

Not that I minded just getting the cap, it did seem a bit odd to me that they didn't send the cap / bolt assembly pre done. Just an oddity to me…


----------



## RyanHaasen

Great product, my turning tools are never dull.


----------



## 8iowa

As Rich mentioned, the Wolverine is probably the quintessential sharpening system for lathe turning tools. I have it mounted on a bench directly behind the shopsmith (in lathe mode). My choice for a grinder was the 1800 rpm from Woodcraft.

Two years ago my son and I attended Hal Simmons's turning class at Highland in Atlanta. Hal is a professional turner and the Wolverine is the system he uses.


----------

